# anybody sellin muscadine wine?



## bnew17 (Oct 24, 2007)

wouldnt mind having some..


----------



## Black Crowes (Oct 24, 2007)

Don't think that's legal. 

Now if someone has moonshine.


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 24, 2007)

im pretty sure its legal but i could be wrong.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 24, 2007)

bnew,
Are you looking for some from a Woodyite or a brewery?
Sue


----------



## PHIL M (Oct 24, 2007)

Fox winery in shadydale has great muscadine wine!


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 25, 2007)

im just looking for some good muscadine wine thats not terribly expensive...they sell some in Kroger thats not bad.


----------



## whchunter (Oct 25, 2007)

*wine*

Why not make it youself. It's not hard and it's really great to have a ample supply and have the satisfaction of knowing you made it and you know what was put in it. You can also control the alcohol content.


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 25, 2007)

i dont have any muscadines and dont have the time either. the kind that ive had has been 11% and it was good.... i was rather buy it personally.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 25, 2007)

I got some mountain "medicinal musky wine Ill GIVE you if you will come and get it.

And if you like musky wine this is really sweet.


----------



## contender* (Oct 25, 2007)

I made some last year but what I had left turned on me. My muscadines didn't make very good this year. Think it had something to do with the drought.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 25, 2007)

Chateau ELan makes some muscadine wines.

http://www.chateauelan.com/winery/wine-list.html

The Winter Spice wine is probably the worst thing I have ever put into my mouth.


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah,,, i think thats what they sell at Kroger,,thats some good stuff.


----------



## lesli1105 (Dec 3, 2007)

Stillpond Vineyard and Winery in Arlington, GA has awesome muscadine wine.  My personal fav is the Plantation Red or Plantation White.  I think it is about $10 or $11 per bottle.  Enjoy!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 3, 2007)

whchunter said:


> Why not make it youself. It's not hard and it's really great to have a ample supply and have the satisfaction of knowing you made it and you know what was put in it. You can also control the alcohol content.



Where can you get detailed directions and recipes?


----------



## opie44 (Dec 4, 2007)

Mountain Valley Winery in Pigeon Forge has good wine...And it is Illegal for one of us to Sell wine, but not illegal to give it away


----------



## contender* (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.brewsupplies.com/homemade_wine_recipes.htm

Don't buy one of those winemaking kits, it's easy to make your own.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 6, 2007)

lesli1105 said:


> Stillpond Vineyard and Winery in Arlington, GA has awesome muscadine wine.  My personal fav is the Plantation Red or Plantation White.  I think it is about $10 or $11 per bottle.  Enjoy!




Can you give me directions by chance to this place. Ive got family that will be in arlington this weekend.


----------

